# Mower decks



## wits end (Nov 17, 2018)

I have a Craftsman model number 917.270532 42" cut lawn tractor. I have two problems, one is driving me nuts. First question: I want to know if any other 42" decks will work on this tractor, it currently has a "QC system" deck that never had wheels on it. Don't really need the wheels, but was wondering what other decks may work on it, even a smaller 38" deck would be fine. The build date on my lawn tractor is July 18, 2000. It has the Briggs IC Gold 14.5, mod. # 287707, serial # 1235-E3 engine. The second problem that is driving me nuts, I put a new walbro carb on it (not cheap) it has that stupid solenoid on the carb bowl. I already cut the plunger of the old one, and I still had the same problems. I can get the mower to start and run fine, the battery is less than a year old. If I shut the engine off and immediately restart it, it starts and runs fine, but if I wait 10 minutes and try to restart it, it will crank and crank and crank until the battery is dead but won't start. I've already re-adjusted the valves, new spark plug, new air filter, new fuel filter, new inner tube on right rear, checked the coil to the flywheel specs. Everything seems fine, it is getting fuel, at least to the fuel filter. HELP!


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Reinstall the solenoid on the bottom of the carb as it was originally. It has a purpose.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2018)

Any QC decks Ive had seem to work fine... why do want to change it? I cant say if any other Craftsman deck will fit without modifications but I doubt it... in general attachments are built to fit specific models within a time line and most any Craftsman around the same year as your tractor will use a QC deck.

With the solenoid plunger cut there is a good chance that the carb is flooding out when its left for 10 minutes or more... which can result in the crankcase being filled with fuel... even tho those solenoids can be a pita I would agree that it should be replaced... there is also a fire hazzard to consider.


----------



## wits end (Nov 17, 2018)

Lance Skene said:


> Any QC decks Ive had seem to work fine... why do want to change it? I cant say if any other Craftsman deck will fit without modifications but I doubt it... in general attachments are built to fit specific models within a time line and most any Craftsman around the same year as your tractor will use a QC deck.
> 
> With the solenoid plunger cut there is a good chance that the carb is flooding out when its left for 10 minutes or more... which can result in the crankcase being filled with fuel... even tho those solenoids can be a pita I would agree that it should be replaced... there is also a fire hazzard to consider.


I put a brand new carb on this machine it has an un-adulterated Anti-backfire solenoid on it, How do I know if it's working?


----------



## wits end (Nov 17, 2018)

Lance Skene said:


> Any QC decks Ive had seem to work fine... why do want to change it? I cant say if any other Craftsman deck will fit without modifications but I doubt it... in general attachments are built to fit specific models within a time line and most any Craftsman around the same year as your tractor will use a QC deck.
> 
> With the solenoid plunger cut there is a good chance that the carb is flooding out when its left for 10 minutes or more... which can result in the crankcase being filled with fuel... even though those solenoids can be a pita I would agree that it should be replaced... there is also a fire hazard to consider.


I live in the "rust Belt" deck is rotted in many places, especially right front near the exit chute. The original owners never cleaned "wet" grass clippings from under the deck, while the next owners did, but it was too late, massive amounts of metal gone......Larry


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2018)

not sure if you could here it click but if you remove the solenoid from the carb, attach the wire and ground the housing, you can see it move in/out with the ignition switch.

Those QC decks were very common so you should be able to find a replacement... or even a complete cheap but dead tractor for parts.


----------



## wits end (Nov 17, 2018)

Lance Skene said:


> not sure if you could here it click but if you remove the solenoid from the carb, attach the wire and ground the housing, you can see it move in/out with the ignition switch.
> 
> Those QC decks were very common so you should be able to find a replacement... or even a complete cheap but dead tractor for parts.


I don't want to start a dead "Tractor Supply" over here....lol.
I can order a whole new deck (bare bones) for 225.00. I do not have even a half acre to mow here, maybe not even 1/4 acre. I took this tractor for free when it was offered to me......BIG MISTAKE! Now I am committed and may be before this saga is over. I figured if I can get it running good enough, that if I cut my lawn 9 times next year that it will have saved me 225.00 in lawn care. I am disabled, have type 2 diabetes, neuropathy in my feet, really bad back (in pain most of the time). But, I just got good news from a church member, he said bring your deck over and we'll make it new or at least functional again, before the grass starts growing again in the spring. I do not have room in my garage for anything as huge as this mower. So, I put Stabil in my gas can, put 5 gallons of 93 octane gas (no ethanol), filled the tractor ran it for 10 minutes, shut it down, removed the air filter and covered it with a heavy plastic bag and zip tied it closed. Put moth balls everywhere in and under it, then covered it all up with a heavy duty plastic tarp, left room at the bottom for air circulation. If I can get it running really good, then next year I will be looking for a snow blade, and use the tractor year round. Currently, because of no room in the garage for the deck, it rides in the back of my S-10 w/cap. Thanks for your and anyone else's replies. but, I can guarantee y'all will be hearing from me again. Hope you have a blessed Thanksgiving, a very merry Christmas, and a happy, safe, sober New Years........ Larry


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

wits end said:


> I put a brand new carb on this machine it has an un-adulterated Anti-backfire solenoid on it, How do I know if it's working?


When you turn the key to the on position you hear a click. Thats the solenoid opening.


----------

